# Thunia alba. marshalliana



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 27, 2009)

Hi all,
does anyone have experiences growing these things? 

I have one here...a "donation" from a society member who has taken me under her wings. Right now it looks like a tapered dendrobium (best description I can think of), no leaves. Good root system (uh I think). Its planted in manure & peat & perlite. 
I've done some internet research and have been keeping the "soil" moist at all times, in bright light, with average home temperatures. So, now what? Should it grow leaves?


----------



## JeanLux (May 28, 2009)

this one looks like a last seasons growth and you should wait for a new growth to appear and grow (higher than the old one) rel. quickly!! Those have very lovely flowers, but I already killed some of them ! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2009)

I have no idea how you could treat this but a bit of onfo can be found here... Hope it helps!
http://www.orchidspecies.com/thunmarshalliana.htm

Jean, was the reason overwatering???


----------



## JeanLux (May 28, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> ....Jean, was the reason overwatering???



could be! I think that thunia needs a definite winter rest !?  Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> could be! I think that thunia needs a definite winter rest !?  Jean



You could try again... Don't give up...!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 28, 2009)

Hummm, its just starting to be spring here now. So, I'll give it a little more time with water to see if leaves come. 
...unless anyone else has a better suggestion?


----------



## John M (May 29, 2009)

So, is it Thunia alba or Thunia marshalliana? Is it by chance Thunia marshalliana 'New Life' AM-CCM/AOS? I have this clone. 

Not wanting to be nitpicky; but with plants, sometimes you need to be.....spring is actually more than 2/3 over, not just starting. It will be summer in about 3 weeks. The plants know from the increased warmth and especially, the increased light...both in duration and intensity. Thunia needs to be BONE DRY over the winter to achieve full dormancy, which is essential for it's good health and blooming. The old growth from 2 seasons ago will die and shrivel up as winter progresses. The last year's growth will remain green; but, it will be leafless and all the roots will die. The roots are annual. In the spring (about mid-March), new growth begins at the base. This will eventually elongate into a whole new cane with leaves. The old leafless cane it has now will never have leaves again. Don't begin regular watering until the new growth is at least 3 or 4 inches tall and beginning to produce roots. After the new growth appears; but, before it's got it's own roots, you can water very little very seldom....allowing it to dry out thoroughly inbetween each watering. Once regular watering is started, keep the plant moist until the autumn; which is when dormancy begins again. The very beginning of growth is a good time to repot. Clean off the old dead roots and the old dead, 2 year old cane(s). Plant in a ProMix HP based mix, or some other soil based mix with lots of extra perlite to improve drainage. Follow watering schedule as mentioned above and stand back....they grow fast once they really get going!

Here's mine from last year.


----------



## goldenrose (May 29, 2009)

:clap: John comes thru! Well done! :clap:


----------

